# not misting h.mem nynphs



## dakota (May 17, 2006)

hi i had 7 h.mem nymphs hatch out and i had misted them evryday then 4 of them died then i decided to stop misting the last three altogather and have had no problems. is this unusua?

thanks,

dakota


----------



## Peekaboo (May 17, 2006)

I can't say whether or not misting them was the issue, unless you were over misting them.

But misting aside, it is pretty common to have a high mortality with nymphs in the early instars of lifes. Many die for no apparent reason. Perhaps you were unlucky.


----------



## yen_saw (May 19, 2006)

Sometimes water is the source of all bacteria and fungus growth that causes diseases to praying mantids. Try to maintaining a good humidity without excess stagnant water in the cage from over-spraying, i.e. a well ventilated net cage with a source of humidity outside the cage.


----------

